

USA Inc: Red, White, and Very Blue - atularora
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_10/b4218000828880.htm

======
whatrocks
Here are various sketches for the fictional USA Inc.'s logo

[http://images.businessweek.com/mz/11/10/1110_mz_57meekerrigh...](http://images.businessweek.com/mz/11/10/1110_mz_57meekerrightlook.pdf)

